# ISO: Any Italian recipes with ricotta cheese



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

*I am always looking for new ways to cook with ricotta cheese ~ desserts preferred but any dinner dish that uses Ricotta Cheese. I would love to share a few that I have but I have to down load them ~ please give me until later to post.*

*Thank you in advance :blush:*


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Ricotta Siciliana_ and _Crostata Ricotta_ are among my favorites.

BDL


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Cannelloni or shells with ricotta/spinach filling. :lips:


----------



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Can you P L E A S E Please provide a recipe for canneloni? It is one of my favorites but I don't want to use veal (how it's made upsets me) I have looked for a good recipe but I haven't found one yet. :talk:*


----------



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Do you have those recipes? I would love to try them. Thank you so kindly for responding ~ Happy Easter* :lips:


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello dianncy64,

For the cannelloni or lazagne I make the dough:

1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour or more
3 eggs, room temperature
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp olive oil

Filling:
2 cups ricotta cheese
1 cup shredded mozzarella
2 eggs
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
good amount cooked, squeezed, and chopped spinach (could be the frozen one)
4 garlic cloves sauted in olive oil
salt, pepper

Fill your cannelloni or stuff your shells with the above mixture.
Top with a good tomato sauce and parmesan cheese.
Cover with aluminun foil and bake for 40-60 minutes.


----------



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dear Norma,

Thank you for your recipe. I think I'll make the cannaloni. I am going to provide you and everyone with my mother's Italian Sauce & Lasagna recipe.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the link for the _Crostata Ricotta_: 
astray recipes: Cheese pie {crostata di ricotta}

Note 1: The method described for making the crust is similar to the method for baking pasta. If you've never worked with a "volcano," to mix dough -- you're better off learning the method with pasta. Pie crust is too easy to overwork. Instead, mix the lard/butter in as you would for any pie -- two knives, a fork, or (best) a "cutter." Then and only then mix in the liquid ingredients (including the eggs) and handle as little as possible. Do let it chill and rest before rolling.

Note 2: The recipe itself was plagiarized from the Time Life series. I've used it with great success professionally.

Here's a link for Cassata Siciliana:
Cassata Siciliana Canoli Cake Recipe

This version is Emeril's. However he didn't originate it. Cassata is a very old, very traditional dessert that probably dates back to the early 17th Century. In other words, not much later than however soon chocolate got to Italy.

Note 1: Instead of using the cake recipe included, you can make a pound cake -- or even buy one ready-made. Pound cake is just as traditional as sponge, and personally I prefer it. For one thing, since it's originally baked in the loaf pan, you know it's going to fit back in there, perfectly. Of course you have to be able to make smooth horizontal cuts.

Note 2: You can also substitute for the chocolate frosting and underlayer of whipped cream -- a chocolate/espresso/rum buttercream. I've also used the pound cake/ buttercream version with great success professionally.

Note 3: Obviously, what makes a cassata a cassata is the filling and the layering.

Note 4: You can use the filling for canoli. I believe it's called "ganool" to give it a Sicilian/NY twist.

Hope these help,
BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chicken thigh makes a fair substitute for ground or pounded veal. 

BDL


----------



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you ! I like the idea of chicken thigh


----------

